# PCR test for entry to Spain



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

So it now appears that after 23 Nov anyone travelling from high risk zones (UK) will require a PCR neg result within a 72 hour window. Where do we get the tests, how long is processing, how much will they cost?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some Boots branches are doing it, and some private clinics. Costs around £120 to £130. Result within 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Tests Not as simple as it sounds. Did research as we needed one for Barbados. Hit and miss if the result comes through in time. Stories of people waiting in the departure lounge for the result to come through. One man had his negative returned by text in the BA lounge but his wife's didn't come through. Looked at some of the clinics, most had a disclaimer in the small print even though they say 48 hours. Then there is the possibility it may be positive or inconclusive.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Will the Spanish government accept a LAMP test as proof of a negative result, results can be given within a few hours or at least that day


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Only applicable if arriving by sea or air but probably irrelevant unless you are returing to your prime residence or are on essential business..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fhanrah said:


> Will the Spanish government accept a LAMP test as proof of a negative result, results can be given within a few hours or at least that day


No, only PCR test acceptable.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Most countries seem to have adopted testing. Can't see the point as even a test taken 72 hours before flying doesn't prove that you haven't caught it after the test. Seems a useless expensive exercise. Anrigua allows a test taken within 7 days. Flights are also being cancelled or changed. Friends had a test and Virgin then changed their flights to two days later so the test result was invalid.

On the other hand UK doesn't ask for tests, just the quarantine that almost everyone ignores. Crazy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I read an article the other day about the first cruise ship to have set sail from the Caribbean in recent weeks - all the passengers and crew had tested negative before boarding, but five days into the voyage one person tested positive. Requiring tests seems more of a PR exercise than anything.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Update - now it's at least 5 people on board the ship who have tested positive.









Pictures show life on cruise ship after coronavirus cases are found


At least five people on the Sea Dream 1 have tested positive for coronavirus. A sixth potential infection has been reported by a travel writer on the ship, currently docked in Barbados.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

DonMarco said:


> Only applicable if arriving by sea or air but probably irrelevant unless you are returing to your prime residence or are on essential business..


Is that true?. If you are a resident returning you dont need test? Surely not?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Is that true?. If you are a resident returning you dont need test? Surely not?


No. More a case of if driving down through the tunnel, there aren't any checks when crossing from France to Spain. 

Not sure if a cert is needed to enter France, though.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There has been a surge in fake Covid test certificates too. Was in the news that many have been using forged ones to fly to Pakistan. France requires tests for some countries outside EU. (Does the virus know not to attack EU citizens ha ha).


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

kaipa said:


> Is that true?. If you are a resident returning you dont need test? Surely not?


This is a quoate from El País
"Spain will demand a negative PCR test taken no more than 72 hours before departure from all travelers coming from countries in high coronavirus risk zones, said the Health Ministry on Wednesday.
The measure will go into effect on November 23. According to Health Minister Salvador Illa, the government had considered the possibility of introducing a quarantine, but finally opted for a PCR test. This will not be required of people coming in through land borders, only those travelers coming by sea or air."


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I was planning on going to UK to visit my mother before Christmas. I normally go for weekend so the quarantine isn't really a big issue but presumably now it will not be possible 
As I would need to leave my accommodation to try and get a PCR test which I wouldn't be permitted to do. So you can only really visit UK for more than 2 weeks. Then you are permitted to leave your house get a test and return to Spain!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I was planning on going to UK to visit my mother before Christmas. I normally go for weekend so the quarantine isn't really a big issue but presumably now it will not be possible
> As I would need to leave my accommodation to try and get a PCR test which I wouldn't be permitted to do. So you can only really visit UK for more than 2 weeks. Then you are permitted to leave your house get a test and return to Spain!


There is no requirement in the Resolution published in the BOE that I can see which says that the PCR must be performed in the departure country.

So if you're going for the weekend, you can take your PCR test in Spain on the Friday before getting the plane to the UK, then return on Monday with the result (taking care with the times of the flights of course).

This of course assumes that the result is negative and that you can find someone in Spain who can deliver the result from Friday to Monday....


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm confused. If you are a Spanish resident, why do you need the PCR test? As a Spanish resident you are exempt from the test when returning to your home.


----------



## smudgy (Jan 25, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> I'm confused. If you are a Spanish resident, why do you need the PCR test? As a Spanish resident you are exempt from the test when returning to your home.


My understanding is that anyone entering Spain from a high risk country will require the negative PCR test from 23rd Nov - if travelling by sea or air. Being resident in Spain doesn't appear to qualify as one of the exemptions. ie cross border workers etc


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Was hoping that my daughter would be able to visit Christmas, she is a resident of Gibraltar would she need a PCR test? We live in casares so she would take a licensed transfer from la Linea to us.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

High flyer said:


> Was hoping that my daughter would be able to visit Christmas, she is a resident of Gibraltar would she need a PCR test? We live in casares so she would take a licensed transfer from la Linea to us.


I doubt it, don’t think Gibraltar is high risk. Probably moving to another municipality may be though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> I'm confused. If you are a Spanish resident, why do you need the PCR test? As a Spanish resident you are exempt from the test when returning to your home.


It's nothing to do with where you're resident - & no-one is exempt from the test if coming in by sea or air.It's about where you've been spending time before entering / re-entering Spain.



The only reason land entries don't require a test is the impossibility of checking up on it.

However if travelling through another country to get to Spain - such as France where they test at ports & airports upon entry (not sure if that includes the tunnel) - which requires a PCR test on entry, then of course you'd be 'covered' anyway.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Only applicable if arriving by sea or air but probably irrelevant unless you are returing to your prime residence or are on essential business..


Still holiday makers arriving by both land & sea. .Mainly motorhomes. getting out of the Uk is the problem for them now, bbut they are still arriving.There is no problem them travelling in spain as long as they have pre-booked accomodation that allows them to travel through closed regions.



kaipa said:


> Is that true?. If you are a resident returning you dont need test? Surely not?


Everyone needs a test if arriving by boat or plane.



Overandout said:


> So if you're going for the weekend, you can take your PCR test in Spain on the Friday before getting the plane to the UK, then return on Monday with the result (taking care with the times of the flights of course).


That's ok if A) you can get one & B) it comes back negative. It also throws up huge problems if it actually came back positve. Minister was quite defonite last weekend that anyone arriving at a port or airport without have been tested will not only be given a pcr but also fined the 6k euros.



Phil Squares said:


> I'm confused. If you are a Spanish resident, why do you need the PCR test? As a Spanish resident you are exempt from the test when returning to your home.


Not from last Monday you aren't. as above ,no test ,large fine.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

JUst been trying to arrange one of these in the UK. Nightmare if you don't live in a big city. I assume the ones you simply post off are not acceptable (anybody could have swabbed themselves) and you need to attend in person with your passport in order for the certificate to be acceptable to the Spanish? But who offers this service? Boots in the area we live (Lancaster UK) don 't. Anyone know where you can go?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Glynb said:


> JUst been trying to arrange one of these in the UK. Nightmare if you don't live in a big city. I assume the ones you simply post off are not acceptable (anybody could have swabbed themselves) and you need to attend in person with your passport in order for the certificate to be acceptable to the Spanish? But who offers this service? Boots in the area we live (Lancaster UK) don 't. Anyone know where you can go?


Ive been researching PCR testing to go back home to Dubai from the UK next week ....... Google “Covid PCR test [insert city]” ..... should find a few private clinics willing to take your money


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Also remember that unless your trip is going to under 72 hours ( ie just a long weekend) you would need to first isolate for 14 days before venturing out for PCR.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Ive been researching PCR testing to go back home to Dubai from the UK next week ....... Google “Covid PCR test [insert city]” ..... should find a few private clinics willing to take your money


Depending on date's, but currently if you travel to Dublin and are returning to Spain you won't need a PCR test to get back into Spain. Ireland is rated an orange country until the 13th of December when its will be extended or elevated back to a red zone. Randox Health Travel Centre with an office in Dublin seems to be the cheapest for a PCR travel test and cert at €99.00. Hope it helps


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> Depending on date's, but currently if you travel to Dublin and are returning to Spain you won't need a PCR test to get back into Spain. Ireland is rated an orange country until the 13th of December when its will be extended or elevated back to a red zone. Randox Health Travel Centre with an office in Dublin seems to be the cheapest for a PCR travel test and cert at €99.00. Hope it helps


How did DUBLIN come into the conversation ? 😃


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

UKMS said:


> How did DUBLIN come into the conversation ? 😃


Sorry, working last night, saw dublin {dubai}😌


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

So no-one has any recent experience of getting one of these tests before returning to Spain? My wife has read various posts on Facebook from people who got through Spanish airports and were not required to show any proof of having a test. But you can guarantee if we relied on that, we'd be the ones to be singled out for a huge fine  I understand the Spanish are thinking of reducing the requirement to a more easily obtained PCR test?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Most airlines won't let you fly if travelling to a country requiring a test certificate. Some fake centres have been set up too. Take care. Here is a clip from the Independent.

UK, there’s the United Kingdom Accreditation Service (Ukas). Many of the PCR testing centres state their Ukas accreditation on their websites, and it is possible to look them up on the Ukas website.
It’s worth nothing that the NHS Covid testing system should not be used by those requiring a negative result in order to travel. NHS FitForTravel says on its website: “Covid-19 testing for the purposes of international travel is not available on the NHS. Pre-travel COVID-19 tests may be available in the private sector, however, private testing processes and accuracy of results may vary. This should be discussed with the test provider before payment.”
A spokesperson from Action Fraud, the UK's national reporting centre for fraud and cybercrime, warns travellers to be vigilant.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

Isobella said:


> Most airlines won't let you fly if travelling to a country requiring a test certificate. Some fake centres have been set up too. Take care. Here is a clip from the Independent.
> 
> UK, there’s the United Kingdom Accreditation Service (Ukas). Many of the PCR testing centres state their Ukas accreditation on their websites, and it is possible to look them up on the Ukas website.
> It’s worth nothing that the NHS Covid testing system should not be used by those requiring a negative result in order to travel. NHS FitForTravel says on its website: “Covid-19 testing for the purposes of international travel is not available on the NHS. Pre-travel COVID-19 tests may be available in the private sector, however, private testing processes and accuracy of results may vary. This should be discussed with the test provider before payment.”
> A spokesperson from Action Fraud, the UK's national reporting centre for fraud and cybercrime, warns travellers to be vigilant.


Blimey! It gets worse. Always someone looking to profiteer :-( I trust Boots to carry out the test properly, but only a few of their branches actually provide the service and Lancaster doesn't. Manchester airport do tests, but that would mean a 100 mile extra round trip just to get tested a couple of days before we fly out. So pointless really, as you could become infected in the 72 hourse after taking the damned test anyway! Grrr!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain now accepts the TMA test - which gives results in 90 minutes I belive.









Spain changes Covid-19 test requirements for travellers - Spain in English


Spain has changed the Covid-19 test requirements for travellers arriving from today (Thursday). A negative result from a TMA test will now also be valid ...




www.spainenglish.com


----------



## firmo (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone used the government PCR Covid test for travelling back to Spain? Either from a testing centre or a home kit test. 

I am due to fly back to Málaga on Friday (and have a PCR booked with Boots on Wednesday morning) but am starting to get a little concerned that the flight could get cancelled. I wondered if taking a government test before (as a precaution, in case my Boots results don't come back in time) would be a good option. I understand from the gov.uk site that they discourage this, but it is not strictly forbidden.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

firmo said:


> Has anyone used the government PCR Covid test for travelling back to Spain? Either from a testing centre or a home kit test.
> 
> I am due to fly back to Málaga on Friday (and have a PCR booked with Boots on Wednesday morning) but am starting to get a little concerned that the flight could get cancelled. I wondered if taking a government test before (as a precaution, in case my Boots results don't come back in time) would be a good option. I understand from the gov.uk site that they discourage this, but it is not strictly forbidden.


The NHS test isn't accepted.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

firmo said:


> Has anyone used the government PCR Covid test for travelling back to Spain? Either from a testing centre or a home kit test.
> 
> I am due to fly back to Málaga on Friday (and have a PCR booked with Boots on Wednesday morning) but am starting to get a little concerned that the flight could get cancelled. I wondered if taking a government test before (as a precaution, in case my Boots results don't come back in time) would be a good option. I understand from the gov.uk site that they discourage this, but it is not strictly forbidden.


You can’t use the government testing for travel. If you are that concerned then book a different private test that guarantees results in the time you require. I’m also pretty sure home test kits are not acceptable now for Spain but could be wrong. Also AFAIK you need your passport number on the result certificate but again I’m sure someone will correct me if I’m wrong.


----------

